# The end of 40k



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

If we skipped through time until only one 40k force remained who do u thing would be the last army left standing?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that Gasgul would unite all of the orcs and then take over. When the orcs take over the cadian gate will fall.THen 1 of 3 things could happen:

1. THe orcs would start to fight amognst themselves again and choas would leave the eye of terror and take over.
2. In gasguls arrogance he would lead the orcs into the eye of terror and to the deaths.
3.In gasguls arrogance he would lead the orcs into the eye of terror, kill the choas space marines and then the choas gods will corrupt them and take over.

P.S-if only the csm were left standing they would fight each other. slanneesh would die first, then nurge,then tzeentch. Only the Blood God would be left standing.
P.P.S-if Yarrick succeeds in killing Gazgul then this is pointless and i think that the csm would eventually win.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Necrons. without a doubt.
they survived the last war, and theyll do it again.
espevcially when the other 2 C'tan wake up


----------



## lolwut (Apr 15, 2008)

jakkie said:


> Necrons. without a doubt.
> they survived the last war, and theyll do it again.
> espevcially when the other 2 C'tan wake up


especially the different fluff things in the necron codex really suggest that they will kill everyone


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well seeing as how the Necrons could sleep through this whole thing with out every single tomb waking up, then sure the Necrons would be the last race around. But from the stand point of the actual race that would be "standing"......Tyranids, I think they will consume everything in the galaxy. I mean we've only seen a mire fraction of its true size. Think about it, a completely foreign race that has conquered and consumed many other galaxies......GALAXIES. Thats a lot of food people, making for a very large cockroach.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it will be the Eldar......sorry I couldn't help it :rofl:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Imperial guard. because in the 41st millenium, humans breed like rabbits


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

i'd like to say chaos but mostlikely eldar will be the last race standing


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Chaos, obviously.

Its born of raw emotions and feelings, nothing is free from its pervasions.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Crons as seeing they are over 60 million years old.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

The bug's all the way! The bugs would eat every thing, and the necrons would have to go to the eye of terror to feed there gods because bug's dont have souls. :laugh:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Tyranids. They are a race of bio-engineered entities responding to each challenge at a very basic biological level. Nothing is beyond their tastes, and all life is useful to them in some way. The only exception to this is Necrons. I guess the Necrons can sleep away eternity after the 'Nids clean out the galazy for them and move on.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

The bugs are the greatest threat to this galaxy. Visionaries have already forseen the impending doom of what they can bring. The "Shadow in the Warp" around them affects even Chaos. As long as humanity and eldar are around there will be Chaos and once the Tyranids kill them Chaos will slowly burnout as their "fuel" so to speak is spent. The Orks are already being piecemieled by the Tyranids and its only a matter of time before they eat the Tau like they did the Squats. Without the Chaos gods to back them up the Chaos Marines will slowly dwindle away. 

Now these leaves one of two things to happen.. Necrons will sleep through the whole ordeal and the Tyranids will avoid their tombworlds which are for the most part dead already and secondly because of their own anti psyker auras which seem to make Tyranids ignore them; or the Necrons will rise up and after a long, bloody, brutal battle wipe the Tyranids from this galaxy at which point they will go back to sleep because there is nothing left for them to do. To beat the Tyranids they will probably wipe planets of bio material and with nothing left to feed on the Tyranids will slowly start dwindling in numbers. With the Necron resurrection ability they will eventually win in a war of attrition.

The only thing that can stop all of this from happening is to keep the Tyranids from establishing a good foothold in this Galaxy which the Imperium has already started mobilizing for. With luck they can stop this from happening but.. alas I fear it may be to late for humanity and the rest to stop this threat. 

In the future there will be only war...


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

just remember, there are 3 C'tan awake; The deciever, the nightbringer and the outsider...who consequently went mad by eating a majority of the C'tan and then left this galaxy and then created the tyranids...however i have no idea how this could affect the "End of 40K"


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Much as I hate and fear them, the Necrons. Once they actually wake up to the threat of the tyranids, the star gods need sentient prey races or they are left with bland stars, they will begin grinding down the tyranid hive fleets. With the talismans of vaul out of eldar hands, and the new owners unaware (to my knowledge) of how to use their real power, then the necrons can happily begin harvesting the souls of the current races while the C'tan complete their great work. This gets rid of chaos and psychic abilities, so all is food. Personally I can't see how to stop it but I'm not going to go down without a fight!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But really, there's only one way to find out....FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends. If the Emp wakes up all healthy, then humanity will wipe out everyone else in the galaxy and everything will be dandy- until there is another heresy/ new enemy emerging from space.

If not, then I'd say Tau, as they will cause uprising in the imperial cities by promoting communism instead of facism, and there would be massive rebellions etc. and eventually everyone would join together in an united galaxy. (okay not really but i had to back an outsider)


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

CATzeentch said:


> just remember, there are 3 C'tan awake; The deciever, the nightbringer and the outsider...who consequently went mad by eating a majority of the C'tan and then left this galaxy and then created the tyranids...however i have no idea how this could affect the "End of 40K"


Huh?! The Outsider is currently trapped in his Dyson Sphere, he didn't bugger off to make the Nids.

Chaos and Eldar are fated to destroy each other during the Rhana Dandra, the final battle against Chaos that will utterly destroy both sides. So neither of them will be the last standing. Even if they were the last 2, they'd still wipe each other out. But if they do it earlier, the Imperium can back off from the Eye and focus on other things.
The further back humanity gets from the frontiers, the more concerntrated their forces become. Seeing as they're currently stretched thin, and are still holding the majority of their space, imagine what it would be like if they could gather en masse. They'd be able to hold out for ages.

Eventually, the Nids would end up consuming the Orks and Necrons. The Necrons because they wouldn't be able to bring enough to bear against the bugs and be wiped out bit by bit. And the Orks because no matter how quickly they repopulate, the Nids could eat the planets out from under them.
And the Tau just don't have the numbers to hold out.

With the concerntrated might of the Astartes, the Mechanica, the Navy, the Legios and the Guard, humanity could very well hold out long enough to force the hive mind to move on and search for other sources of food as it's fleets starve. Can you imagine the might of 1000 Astartes chapters all holding Segmentum Solar?
And in a time of such need, there would most likely be a reunion of Primarchs. Some miracle would wake Guilleman and El'Johnson, and Russ, Corax and Khan would all return to their chapters.

And for my final statement: Just look at all the movies/games/books where humanity is threatened with extinction ... WE ALWAYS PREVAIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

chaos.. pure and simple


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

i beleive it will go something like this:
- imperium get wiped out either by orks waaagh! or tyranid infestation - really the imperium is weak at the moment comapared to what it used to be.

In the wake of that - the tau get stronger (gasps) - yes the i beleive if the imperium falls - the tau much to my chagrin will retake terra etc and expand there own empire
- a massive war will break out between the tau and choas as the choas hate the fact that there loyalist brothers and land were taken by xenos not them - but eventually they would die out to some extent or another - not enough men/as their not getting recruits - they will always be therebut not enough to be a threat

- the necrons start to harvest the tau and are winning - the tau ally themselves with the eldar(craft world and DE have joined - as slaanesh and the other gods are losing there grip do to there loss of humans - which are basically there 'fuel') and they form a loose alliance as only the eldar know how to beat the star gods(they beat them before - think) with the help of the black fortres's or something along those lines - after some time searching and numerous battles they finally wipe out the star gods and necrons.

- after taking heavy losses in taking out the necrons - the nids wipe out the tau and most of the eldar who retreat back to the webways all but wiped out..

- the nids suck the life out of all the planets - which in turn kills the orks as they have nothing to 'spore' (reproduce) on.

- so nids are the victor.

haha its a possibility - just my take


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like to say that i like to think of the imperium of man as a slowly dieing beast and believe that even if somehow the emperor got better the IG's would still lose


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll have to say Chaos as since they can practically corrupt anything it won't be long until either everyone is dead or have pledged= their allegence to them
or if Chaos somewhat looses I'll say the Imperium clearly because at somepoint missing primarchs will return and it'll then be leading their legions to victory.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=216
Rise of the tau...

Honestly?
The IG, they are the biggest force litterally fight agaist all the others. The emp, primarches, or a stc can shift the balance.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Truthiness08 said:


> Well seeing as how the Necrons could sleep through this whole thing with out every single tomb waking up, then sure the Necrons would be the last race around. But from the stand point of the actual race that would be "standing"......Tyranids, I think they will consume everything in the galaxy. I mean we've only seen a mire fraction of its true size. Think about it, a completely foreign race that has conquered and consumed many other galaxies......GALAXIES. Thats a lot of food people, making for a very large cockroach.


good point, but the fluff says that the Nids are unexplicably avoiding several worlds on their way through the galaxy. namely Necron tomb worlds. 
if it came down to a fight, i think the nids would probably beat the Crons through sheer weight of numbers, but the ywould probably leave each other alone.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

yea i have to agree , the nids would take over the universe , they have to others.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

CATzeentch said:


> just remember, there are 3 C'tan awake; The deciever, the nightbringer and the outsider...who consequently went mad by eating a majority of the C'tan and then left this galaxy and then created the tyranids...however i have no idea how this could affect the "End of 40K"


But the imperium created the nids its in imperial armour 2 or 3


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

i say chaos for you can not destroy the warp and that is where chaos is strongest and mostly spawns in and chaos can corrupt any thing chaos is for ever i say sadly *sigh*
even know i love orks (my favorite army even know i like all the armys)


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Squats, they'ver been hiding since 1st ED was filed.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> Well seeing as how the Necrons could sleep through this whole thing with out every single tomb waking up, then sure the Necrons would be the last race around. But from the stand point of the actual race that would be "standing"......Tyranids, I think they will consume everything in the galaxy. I mean we've only seen a mire fraction of its true size. Think about it, a completely foreign race that has conquered and consumed many other galaxies......GALAXIES. Thats a lot of food people, making for a very large cockroach.


Hell i agree with that statement... look at the damage single hive fleets caused imagine if multiple hive fleets attacked multiple systems at once... there would be no re-enforcements and everyone would be on there own and nids hive fleets are more likely to win planetary wars as hive fleets behemoth, leviathon and kraken have proven...


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

The Orks and Nids that are currently embroiled in an epic battle for the Arch-Arsonist's Empire will fall silent after centuries of fighting.
Then without warning, a massive fleet of Brute Hive Ships will emerge carrying the legions of Tyranorks forth to "stomp da galaxy flat"... then eat it.
:laugh:


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

Changer of Ways said:


> The Orks and Nids that are currently embroiled in an epic battle for the Arch-Arsonist's Empire will fall silent after centuries of fighting.
> Then without warning, a massive fleet of Brute Hive Ships will emerge carrying the legions of Tyranorks forth to "stomp da galaxy flat"... then eat it.
> :laugh:


bahahaha interesting theory you have there


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

Sisters of Battle "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" or something like that 

OK the imperium virus bombs planets that the nids infest why not just virus bomb the hive ships?


----------



## Bhelliom (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd say Nids AND Crons.

The Nids are leaving the crons alone, as they aren't living.
The Crons are leaving the nids alone, as they have no souls.


----------



## brotherlamentus (Apr 21, 2008)

humans, easy to kill one at a time, impossible to kill alltogether ...


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

julio d said:


> OK the imperium virus bombs planets that the nids infest why not just virus bomb the hive ships?


because there are too many of them in a hive fleet, and any ships would get destroyed by the incoming fire.


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Tau.............it might happen.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

Engelus said:


> Imperial guard. because in the 41st millenium, humans breed like rabbits


Just like today?


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

jakkie said:


> because there are too many of them in a hive fleet, and any ships would get destroyed by the incoming fire.


hit them when they are in orbit supporting an infestation, they lose their mobility or risk taking away all the synapse coverage for the current invaion world, cmdr shadowsun of the tau destroyed slinter fleets in space I'm sure the imperium could do it too. (haha and virus bombs are cool)


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

i think it will be dark elder, i mean, correct me if im wrong, arn't they on some planet that no-one can find. if they just don't get envolved in the war for too long they might just survive, but then again if Gaz unites all the orks as one they have a huge chance of being the last race standing.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that Nids would kill of Tau and then be killed by Necrons, Orks would overwhelm the Necrons, they would then overewhelm the Imperium (if Gazkgull unites em) with there endless Hordes, Chaos would taint there minds the Eldar would Destroyt Slaanesh and the Dark Eldar probably be hunted down then there would a war between the Gods The Blood God would win just out of the shear sizeof his inasane worshippers (lots of Orks would probably join him I mean he offers the most gfor the least intelligent) and that would be that *Blood God FTW!!!!*


----------



## Casual Reader (Mar 6, 2008)

Tyranids. The most efficient race, fight to eat and eat to fight. Chaos are dependent on human followers to manifest and humans are tasty! Necrons, seem to have a similar objective as nids but lack sheer numbers. Even their tin can bodies can be recycled.


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Nids would get killed by Crons because Crons are inedible.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

chaos.....chaos cannot be denied


----------



## duffster624 (Apr 1, 2008)

uhhh orks?there would just be so many if they were united together...it even says it in the warhammer 40k rule book"If the Orks united as a race no force in the galaxy could resist them"They would probly rule without war for a while then start fighting themselves though


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i think the Nids will eat everything then run out of food and die leaving the universe with no life at all


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

duffster624 said:


> uhhh orks?there would just be so many if they were united together...it even says it in the warhammer 40k rule book"If the Orks united as a race no force in the galaxy could resist them"They would probly rule without war for a while then start fighting themselves though


I like his thinking


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

At least one rule book or codex states the galaxy doesn't have a chance if as many 'nids turn up as they think might. Apparently if all the 'crons woke up all life would be dead fairly quick. Point is just because the rulebook or a codex says it doesn't make it true. Anyway all the Orks uniting is pretty unlikely, nigh on impossible.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

The more I learn about my new Tyanid army the more I think the Imperium is in a whole lot of trouble. 

The Orks and the Tyranids can't keep fighting eachother forever, one way or another, something has got to give, and if the 'Nids come out on top, look out. The Imperium will have to form some kind of alliance with the Tau Empire or they will both end up as 'Nid food.

So you throw the Imperium and the Tau together against the Tyranids and the Orks who are also at war with each other, you'll have the Eldar running around being random and mysterious and generally not having much of an impact at all. 

Then you have the Necrons, and who knows how they'll react to this epic confrontation, which will in all likelyhood consume the entire galaxy, the Necrons are the wildcard in this whole thing and if they all wake up pissed off then they are going to affect the outcome in a big way.

I really don't see the forces of Chaos getting involved in this, who wants to lead the next Black Crusade directly into a massive Tyranid incursion? Having said that, if the Imperium does somehow defeat the 'Nids, it's going to leave them severely weakened and that would be an ideal time to take Cadia.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

From what I understand, the current Nids are so many in number that there is almost no force big enough to stop them.
Add onto that the fact that this is a SCOUTING party for the Tyranid army, and I'd say 'Nids have a good chance.

Necrons are indeed going to be a problem, but the Tyranids vastly outnumber the Necrons, so the fights will hardly be in vain. 

Eldar are dying off as it is.

Chaos stands a pretty good chance against the Nids, but will fall to the huge numbers as well.

T'au are just screwed all around, no matter how badass they are. (Which is really to bad.)


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Nids will end up on top...look how hard it is to kill ordinary roaches.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

It'd really depend on whether the Nids have to face Orks or Necrons first. If Orks rallied in a central space, eventually the nids would win out, and would be too big to stop; no amount of ANYTHING could hold them. You can only put so many orks on a planet to begin with; even if they rallied, the nids win that war.

If Nids faced Necrons first, then Orks win. Nids don't gain any nutrition from Necrons, and they keep coming back... for a while. eventually they would batter against each other until a C'tan gets Removed from the game, the others wake, try to take vengance, lose to whatever mass of Nids is coming, but the total numbers of Nids is demolished and either cut thier losses and move on, or starve attempting to push for the center/ western rim. either way, Necrons lose to Nids in the grand scheme of things IF they wake up. 
Nids lose to humans post Necron removal, Tau and humans fight long time over worlds, Craftworlders take out those insane DEldar in the Webway, probably losing thier last real God (Harlequins + Luaghing Man would die to nuke the DE), and after the Tau and Humes shoot at each other long enough, the Eldar make a comeback after biding their time and rebuilding over another couple thousand years. Orks v Eldar in the long run, Orks win; you can thank the chaos for that. ELdar die, Chaos dwindles, orks rule the universe with a banner the size of neptune.

Or GW wakes the emporer up, he dies trying to clense the galexies of xenos (again) and simply ends up evening the odds. In a game of risk, if a current major player is the only one with cards, he cashes them in, plays it against everyone; he won't necessarily lose, but he does a fine job making sure no-one can win. Only Eldar could even DREAM of winning in that scenario, simply because they could strike singularly against Chaos, pray that DE don't grow spines and move beyond raiding, and retake their home worlds. If the Craftworlder's gained moral and/or numbers, then we're talking about movin' back to the OLD regime.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Humanity allways wins, besides theres NOTHING enough bolter rounds wont kill :smug:
Necrons would be tough though (they keep getting back up!!) :threaten:

Sniper


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bah, what blasphemy I have read over the last several pages of posts! The Imperium (and The Emperor!) shall endure forever, until the Final Battle when the Emperor shall destroy the Chaos Gods forever!

Not really. There's no end. Chaos is a primal force that endures forever. The Necrons are immortal. When all life is extinguished, the gods of Chaos will still be floating around the Immaterium, albeit extremely bored, and the Necrons will still exist long after the C'tan wither away from lack of mortal souls upon which to feed.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think space marines because no matter what gw doesnt want their poster army gone, nomatter how many people are anoid they will stay nomatter what.

but if this was not the case them tau would be the most technological and will conme up for a solution to everything. like they did with the rail gun


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Probably the Tyranids. Remember, they're part of a super-organism gradually coming through the Warp, so they've probably utterly destroyed millions of more galaxies. And if you _somehow_ destroy a Hive Mind it splinters into hundreds more Hive Minds!
Tyranids = Ownage!


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

stil think the nids are going to eat everything then they will run out of food start to eat their own race lastly in the end there will be on carnifex(think i spelled that right) in the galaxy and will die of starvation


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

However, think like this:
Tyranids are like psychic static; when they come, psychic communication goes blurry(Google Shadow in the Warp for more information). So the Tyranids arrive at Terra, all the Space Marines and Imperial Guard are called back there and all hell breaks loose. The Emperors barriers against Chaos are down so the Cadian Gate breaks open, thus Chaos comes flooding out. Now the C'tan see their chance so the Outsider breaks loose of his Dyson Sphere and the Void Dragon rises from Mars. Then all the Craftworlds arrive and unite to take down the Necrons, the Dark Eldar come as well for the hell of it. The Orks arrive to take part in the huge fight and the Inquisition come to help the Imperium.As for the Tau, they're also attacked by Tyranids and are wiped out in close combat. Then the Illuminati come in and say that this is when the Emperor will fail and sacrifice all the Sensei to revive the Emperor as the Sensei-Emperor and he joins the fight. Eventually the Tyranids bring everything to bear on the galaxy and destroy everything then move on to another galaxy and the Chaos Gods get bored and terrorize another galaxy, probably the same one as the Tyranids(alliance?).
All of the above = Tyranids = Ownage!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

well i think a super hivemind (the main tyranid leader in the universe) will the enter galaxy and finish off eastern fringe planets (so that most orks, tau and a few imperial worlds) drifts slowly towards earth by attraction to astronomican beacon. nears mars and void dragon proximity scrambles its mind abit. emperor steps in at mankinds darkest hour and unleashes a 10k yrs worth of holy worship, postitive warp-fueled psychic lance and oblitirates the super hivemind and ends the tyranid control centre forever. all imperial forces finish off remaining ferel tyrannids. in the meantime the craftworlds have headed towards eye of terror since imperium is weakened by defending terra. they all join infinity circuit and create their new god to fight slaanesh. the laughing god joins fight but all is not looking good until super emperor and primarchs turn up wooping chaos for good then eldar gods and emperor focus on necrons scourge. void dragon completely awakens and joins with his mates and the its the alliance of eldar gods and imperium vs. necrons for control of galaxy but that will take place in warhammer 50k so a new thread (ending of 50k) needs starting for me to tell you lot the winner. 

no really, imp/eldar wins then imperium turns on eldar since the emperor is pissed they had a hand in him being on the throne bored out of his skull for 10k years. eldar not too bothered as chaos was defeated.

then a new threat arises in the galaxy.....................


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

i think all the races will get together and have a party, there the primarchs will get really drunk and kill everybody. then when only they are left, they'll drink themselves sober, then they'll realize what they did then they'll kill themselves


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the emperor cannot destroy the hive mind , because it is not mortal it is not even a being , it is the sheer iron will of every tyranid combined into some massively strong pyscic force. 

remember that the norm queens will continue to produce ever more poweful nids that will mutate to overcome any obstacle and foe so no matter how hard anyone tries they will be faced against trillions of tyranids specificaly designed to destroy them no matter what

when the eldar will unite under under one banner and destroy the dark eldar, then launch a fucking massive counter attack against the eye of terror, seeing there hope the imperium launched another fuckin massive attack against it and this culminates in the destruction of the traitor legions , however all the eldar die and one of there gods comes back and slays slaanesh. simple

the imperium will rule for the next 10 -20 k years then will end up like the eldar then it will be the tau turn


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

bobss said:


> the imperium will rule for the next 10 -20 k years then will end up like the eldar then it will be the tau turn


first were are the nids in all of this. They will get bored of toying with us then eats us. Galaxie is eaten. Eldar sees it coming and hides in webway and ally's with dark eldar. Necrons wake up and find a way to eat nids ans start epic battle that they win because nids can not eat necrons. Then Eldar and dark eldar come out of webway and slaughter the remaining necrons. A few go into hidding and start to sleep again. Eldar and chaos go into epic war and avaters of khaine combine to make khaine whole who kills Khorne. THen epic battle som more but with khorne gone the eldar kill other two gods insept Slaanesh who finnaly gets all eldar dead and in webway then god of death comes and pwns Slaanesh and dead eldar rule the Galaxie!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I still think that Tyranids = Ownage!


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

The most likely army would be space marines, as the are games workshops poster boys. Fluff wise i think 'nids, as the hive fllets that have attacked have caused massive amounts of damage to everything thats got in there way, and they are just scout fleets for an even bigger hive fleet.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> They will get bored of toying with us then eats us.


the tyranids havent being ' toying ' with the imperium, they have been generally trying to devourer us. however the might of the imperium has triumphed twice due to the strength of mankind and the fact the tyranid race wasn`t used to humans. its now against leviathan that they are getting used to human technology and warfare, also after consuming alot of ork DNA, they have become some what tougher due to orks hardy nature.

eldar cannot hope victory, some sort of avatar would help indeed however they are not used to the galaxy in its present state, they are not aware of the strength of the imperium , the MAJOR threat of the hive fleets and the new hope of the tau.

at first the necrons would randomly apear on a few worlds , killing colonies or whatever but eventually would be exterminated , even a massive necron attack would need to unite quickly before being crippled by the other races.

the imperium will never fall due to games workshops profits etc etc, from a fluff view it will, the traitors will be driven from the cadian gate due to the fact abbadon dosent have the sheer numbers to get past it or even into segmentum solar , never mind terra. the only reasons horus even got there was because it was a suprise attack , he was already pretty close and he had alot of traitors. addadon dosent have as many and the imperium are ready for an assault

if cadia was to be taken by necrons then to a certain degree it would be even harder for the traitors to hope victory, by then leviathan would of been stopped or not and more and more necrons will be rising and more nids flooding in.

orks cannot hope victory, they wont unite under a single banner and if they did then there wouldn`t be enough strength to even worry the imperium, maybe other races but still. the only way the imperium can fall is either apocalyptic assaults by necrons or nids or it falling from within like eldar, sucumbing to the temptation of chaos. if the milky way is to be defended then the best hope is the tau....


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

The Nids will move on to another galaxy, there have to be easier pickings than this galaxy.

The Imperium will drive the Tau out, but the race will survive and will ally themselves with the Eldar to fight the Imperium with Hit and Run Raids. The Orks will join together and be defeated by the Necrons.


The Imperium will fall to the Eldar/Tau from the east, and the Necrons from within. The Necrons will beat off the Tau/Eldar, and go back to sleep. 
Finally the Chaos people will charge out and kill the Necrons with a little help from Khorne and Nurgle.

So Chaos will win.


----------



## weirdbob (May 29, 2008)

It's a pretty safe bet to say that it wont be the Imperium, Orcs, Tau or Eldar because they all have a more or less conventional existence in this galaxy. That is to say, they all live, eat, build and reproduce on planets in this galaxy witch is an overwhelming disadvantage compared to the Tyranids for example who come from another galaxy. But I guess any of the non-conventional races could ultimately be routed, silenced, or convinced to leave and never come back. 

Even if you did that though, Tyranids have other galaxies to goto, Chaos has the Warp, Necrons can just sleep it off. For the rest of the races the galaxy is a finite resource and even with only one race left they would eventually consume the entire galaxy leaving nothing left to survive on meaning extinction. (On a side note to that thought, I don't recall reading that Tyranids need bio material to survive, just to reproduce, can anyone clarify that?)

Purely in terms of a relatively short term decisive victor I would have to agree with the apparent majority here that Tyranids would overwhelm the other races. I also think that the Imperium would put up the most successful resistance while Necrons would have the only hope of actually driving them off.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

tyranids dont reproduce, bio mass is sent to the norm queens and they breed ever more powerful nids ( theres more detail but its too complex )

i also agree with the last poster, necrons would appear in random places and be driven off, its only if these tomb worlds can connect that it would be harder for them to destroy.

nids wouldn`t go to another galaxy, why would they? there not scared because there basically fearless, all controlled by the iron will of the hive mind, the tyranids have sunk there teeth into the 40k galaxy and they wont stop until its all destroyed

think about it , eldar wouldn`t ally with tau , tau would want to ally with eldar due to that greater good shit but eldar really are arrogant, if they were to ally with anyone it would be either chaos or imperium, as these two stand the best chance in the galaxy and are not single minded e.g. nids , necs


----------



## weirdbob (May 29, 2008)

bobss said:


> nids wouldn`t go to another galaxy, why would they? there not scared because there basically fearless, all controlled by the iron will of the hive mind, the tyranids have sunk there teeth into the 40k galaxy and they wont stop until its all destroyed



I guess my thinking was that at some point, if the Milky Way races killed enough Tyranids it would 'cost' the Tyranids more bio-mass (through casualties) to take it over than they would gain from doing so (through reprocessing). I should think that the cold, iron resolve of the 'Nids leaves them with as little pride as they have fear. At some if defeating us proved too costly reason would sort of dictate that they cut their losses and leave, even if they could still win.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I guess my thinking was that at some point, if the Milky Way races killed enough Tyranids it would 'cost' the Tyranids more bio-mass (through casualties) to take it over than they would gain from doing so


o right, i suppose that COULD happen , because when hive fleet behemoth were defeaten at maccrage they fled


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

The imperium will win...Why? Because the writers of the fluff will make it that way. After all, we are all human correct?  Seriously though...Orks and Nids will kill each other off. Emperor will Wake, blink his eyes and Close the Eye of Terror with a thought. Imperium, Eldar, and Tau will form an unstable alliance to defeat the cut off Chaos legions outside the Eye, and snuff out the Necrons in their sleep (before they fully wake). Harlequins will defeat the Dark Eldar. In the end, the Tau, Eldar, and Imperium will continue the unstable alliance until they eventually turn on one another, with the Imperium winning.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Emperor will Wake, blink his eyes and Close the Eye of Terror with a thought


i doubt that as the eye of terror was created before the emperor so he could of closed it before he went onto the golden throne



> Orks and Nids will kill each other off


i doubt it as hive fleet leviathan are ATM crushing the orks of the octavius system , also orks society is unstabble meaning that i highly doubt they could muster a strong enough resistance against the nids without fighting amongst themselves



> In the end, the Tau, Eldar, and Imperium will continue the unstable alliance until they eventually turn on one another, with the Imperium winning.


i see tau and the imperium allying some time however i dout the eldar will, because what attempts have they made to ally with anyone? basically the eldar are stubborn old s**ts it was their arrogance that caused slaanesh and it will be their arrogance again that will lead to their precious craftworlds getting annihalated.



> with the Imperium winning.


at the moment yes however by the time this would happen i see the tau becoming a mega race with many colonies around the galaxy, their tech being vastly stronger than the imperiums.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i disagree with all of you because you have forgotten about one of the newer armies in 40k

Daemons

daemon armies they dont die. they get sent back to the warp and come back again!

and dont say 'oh but necrons cant die either' not true, if you suck out the soul that was encased into the bodies long ago they just return to be normal living metal! just the job for daemons then! 

also tyranids cant chomp on them either because they vanish afterwards :laugh:


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Riandro said:


> i disagree with all of you because you have forgotten about one of the newer armies in 40k
> 
> Daemons
> 
> ...


Good Point, it would be impossible to destroy the demons.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Realistically, I would say either the Necrons, Tyranids, or Chaos (Marines and Daemons)


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Orks.

It won't be Tyranids because they're only as powerful as their food sources.

Same deal for Chaos - fewer lives, less powerful Chaos Gods.

And it won't be Necrons because they're emos, and they'll all cut their own wrists long before everyone else is dead.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

daemons wont win, yes rob they cannot be destroyed but what good have they ever done?

they basically fight each other in warp space and occasionnaly come into the real galaxy and have mild skirmishes with other races. chaos marines have a better chance than daemons

what has any chaos god ever done that was BIG? i mean anything that could of annihaled a single race , nothing except slaanesh being born and devouring billions of eldar souls and deamons helping horus in the heresy, except that they are more bothered about killing there rivals in the warp

tyranids are not as strong as there food source thats guff, they are BOLSTERED by there food source but even if they didn`t have it there would still be trillions 

and orks , omg youve got to be joking , orks couldn`t make a large enough force to do any major damage, they would fight against it other to much

and necrons.... they maybe strong but there are too isolated , if they appear on one world they may overwelm it but some imperial ships would just virus bomb it, however necrons arnt ' souls within metal ' they are a rare form of living metal


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

bobss said:


> daemons wont win, yes rob they cannot be destroyed but what good have they ever done?
> 
> they basically fight each other in warp space and occasionnaly come into the real galaxy and have mild skirmishes with other races. chaos marines have a better chance than daemons


yes but i belive that the qurestion was who would be the last race in 40k? not who would win. daemons will ALLWAYS be there, ok so they wont come out of warpspace that often but they do eventually! as for fighting in their own dimesion, it comes with no winners, if you read the fluff in the codex bob it says that there is NO death inside the daemon realms, they just simple get defeated and materialize back in there own gods domain.




bobss said:


> however necrons arnt ' souls within metal ' they are a rare form of living metal


yet again you are wrong, you havent read the fluff, many thousands of years a ago these people where tricked by the nightbringer, to encase there own souls inside there own metallic creations, bringing themselves under the control of the C'tan, basically they are robots with souls in them bob.

and dont contredict me, i have the codexs... i have a necron army and i know their weaknesses! :laugh:


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Black Templars FTW!!!! 
tHEY WILL KILL EVERYTHING IN AN INSANE CRUSADE then they will find a way to bring Dorn and The EMP back and they will kill everything.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh and i have wikipedia, it states



> Most Necrons are tall, skeletal figures made of a living metal, or in some rare cases they are a polymer-type material, which provides excellent protection in battle and also has the special self-repair effect, which means even heavily damaged Necrons can quickly return to the battle. Psychologically the Necrons are a shadow of their former selves, it is unknown how much independent thought they are capable of. It is mentioned in Xenology that some Necrons may have retained memories. In any case, the Necron Lords are the only Necron that are known as being sentient.[1


yet it also states how they used to be made of flesh so i suppose you are correct

well basically the thread is about who will win, however if its a question of ' who will be left ' then it will be the ctan, because as the universe falls apart and matter is destroyed they will only be left

from a ' military ' point of view it could be any races , but the hot favorites seem to be 

1. nids
2. necs
3. daemons

and anyway lets face it , if ALL the daemons in the warp came out then they would overwhelm the galaxy before you can say khan, but they wont, there too obsessed about fighting rival gods


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

id say guard if they use their brains
without the brains they would be owned because we seem to kill nids but they keep coming from somewhere orks are huge (brains) let the orks kill the nids eldar kill the orks tau kills the necrons while we claim peace then sm kill tau and then we must learn to harness the power of the golden throne everywhere or else demons keep coming but demons do need bodie so in the end what is a possessed bodies if its limbs are gone
so the imperium could survive if we figured out more about nids but mainly chaos deamons is the poblem id say


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

lol no chance, no matter how much faith they have in the emperor IG get mown down in their billions...


----------



## Harlequinn Farsight (Feb 27, 2010)

Truthiness08 said:


> Well seeing as how the Necrons could sleep through this whole thing with out every single tomb waking up, then sure the Necrons would be the last race around. But from the stand point of the actual race that would be "standing"......Tyranids, I think they will consume everything in the galaxy. I mean we've only seen a mire fraction of its true size. Think about it, a completely foreign race that has conquered and consumed many other galaxies......GALAXIES. Thats a lot of food people, making for a very large cockroach.


how do we know nids have consumed whole galaxies they could just be a microbe that devoleped on some kind of DW where they evolved rapidly into creatures that absorb the best genetic traits of their prey, while im no expert i think thats a pretty good explanation


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

NNNNNeeeccrroooooooooooo

Check the last posted date before resurrecting long dead threads. Almost 2 years old, that's good going. 

Aramoro


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

MMmmh, lets see:

Tyranids eat Orks, Necrons slay tyranids, Imperium kills Tau, Daemons and Chaos eat Imperium and destroy themselves in the process (stupid bastards), Eldar die to the Necrons... 

Conclussion: Necrons will prevail. Sad but true 

PS. In a remote moon of Saturn a small enclave of humans still stands waiting for the right moment to strike back... :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope. You're all wrong. Well, If Games Workshop decides where the fluff will go next: The Ultramarines will annihlate Chaos. Then Orks. Then Eldar. Then Necrons. Then Tau. Then Tyranids.

-BoK


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Humanity wins, for several reasons

1: We rock
2: The Necrons will want to keep us alive (or rather non-extinct) for C'Tan Nommies, after all why go to the trouble of seeding the pariah gene if you just wanted them extinct, why not just extinctify them immediately
3: Chaos Gods will want us alive to provide them with souls for food/power source thing, we die out and a fair portion of what powers them is gone as well.
4: Eldar will want to keep us alive, just to distract the other races away from them.
5: We Rock

Essentially 3 races have a vested interest in keeping humanity (not neccesarily the imperium, but certainly humanity) around, given humanities ability to endure and perservere eventually we will rebuild and win!


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

In the final Battle agains the Necrons Eldar use the last of their strengh to help the humans defeat the necons, shortly before Tyrinids consume everything.

OR

IF one of the C'Tan, say the most powerfull of them all, were to wreak havoc in the inner solar system destroying mars and earth then Necron will be the last one standing.

OR

Significant techological advances allow the Tau to blow away all oppsition

OR....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Galactic warming....nuff said


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Bit of a Terry Pratchet view -

The problem with chaos is that they are led by gods. Gods require belief, without belief they would weaken and eventualy die. The chaos gods exist because intelligent life has fears through which the gods of chaos gain existence and power, without those fears the chaos gods would cease to exist. Of course that situation would only ever happen if all life was wiped out. So not chaos anyway


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm...well, here's the order that I think the races will die (some are more or less simultaneous):

1. Eldar/Dark Eldar

Yeah, they're not called a dying race for nothing. Off they go. Dark Eldar will fall at about the same time, I feel. More likely than not, they'll eventually have to combine forces, and then either be fully eliminated, or wind up destroying each other.

2. Space Marines/Witch Hunters/Chaos Marines

It's only a matter of time. Eventually, their reliance on ancient technology that they've lost the means to reinvent will be their downfall. Read Isaac Asimov's 'Foundation' series for more details. The Witch Hunters will defend them to the death, which is exactly what will happen. With no new recruits to pool from, the Chaos Marines will slowly fall apart, as Chaos focuses more on the Imperial Guard, which is fragmented into many sub-armies throughout the galaxy.

3. Tyranids

The Tyranids simply can't go on consuming planets forever. Eventually, all that will be left are the planets where they'll lose more than they gain when fighting it. That's when they'll start to dwindle to nothing. 

4. Imperial Guard, Tau, Chaos Daemons

For what it's worth, I imagine all three of these armies lasting a very, very long time, but eventually the better organized Tau (which have survived because of their near immunity to the corruption of chaos) will overcome the Imperial Guard, and take them in as members of the Tau. This will ultimately be the downfall of the Tau, as with the humans also comes Chaos, and the Chaos Daemons will have the foothold they need to bring them all crashing down...but with no humans left, the Daemons will fade away...

What's this leave us with?

Necrons and Orks, fighting for all eternity.

Based on the fluff, I'm not convinced that the Necron are really losing any forces at all, as they all teleport away after 'dying'. Who's to say that they're dying at all?

The Orks reproduce too easily, in virtually any environment, and so I envision these two sides fighting, with no clear victor, for all eternity.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Well My personl opinion is Nids' Considering from my friend who plays nids' that they use their own dead for biomass so they keep coming back.

The nids' coming in full force is bad news for my chapter. We're on the eastern fringe. DAMM! :ireful2:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

i would be stuck with nids or daemons as mentioned above nids use dead to use for bio mass. daemons never die they just get sent back to the warp so they might have the upper hand


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

...untill tau mega-tech comes out and blows them all up.

like what always happened with me v. necrons in DOW... he'd send his lord after me, I'd kill it then put a large number of guns around his body.

he resurrects... and dies. 

repeat ad infinitum


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

In the end there will only be one winner Games Workshop 

I think that Nids would win. You try and kill a norm queen more come back. For every nids you kill more come to take it's place. It's like fighting a pointless battle as you can only hold them off

Skar


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

untill rising prices kill them too XD

ig will definitly lose 'cuz noone can afford that many models!


----------

